
FreeBSD to stop using hardware RNGs - prateekj
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/09/freebsd_abandoning_hardware_randomness/
======
emaste
Like most of the articles using the FreeBSD developer summit wiki as a source,
this one is highly misleading.

FreeBSD will not pass these hardware random generators directly to the user
via /dev/random, but will instead use them as entropy sources for the PRNG
that already exists.

